# Karen Sue 12/28/05



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Killed them. More details later.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yeah I would say you killed them!

That's some good eating there! Betcha you will be hungry after cleaning them suckers, but worth every minute!

Nice Haul guys!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, the pic came out great! Hey guys,
this is the trip that was originally scheduled
for yesterday (Tues 27 Dec). The weather
took a crapper on us so we moved it to 
today...I think we made the right move 

There is one person who is not in the
picture (picture taker) Anthony's dad.
His dad must have caught around 7-10
fish today between 4-8 pounds, he was
killing the hogs today. 

My portion of the trip actually started 
yesterday...went crabbing for bait. Took
me about 4 hrs but I ended up with enough
rock crabs for our trip. They were small
this time, but quantity made up for
quality. The party consisted of Anthony and
his dad, Brian Rim, Brandon (Capt John's grandson), Capt John, Chris our mate and myself. For bait, we had green crabs 
(supplied by boat) and rock crabs. 
We headed out at 7am and went out about 
7-10 miles to one of Capt John's offshore 
drops. Capt made one anchor adjustment 
10 min after we got there and that was 
it....one stop shopping. We had our 4 person limit by 9am and our 7 person limit 
by 10am. Everybody on the boat limited out today. Anthony had the hot hand with
numbers today as every time I looked
back he was swinging one in the boat.
Me and Anthony's dad had the edge in 
size...seemed like all of our fish were
in another weight class. Brian had a mix
bag...good numbers and both large and
medium fish. Capt John's grandson is a 
heck of a fisherman for his age.
Definitely one of the best tog trips I have 
ever been on and caught my new PB
tog at 12 pounds.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*That's me !*

help me!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It was definitely the best tog trip I've ever had by far. No snags, really hot action and way too many fish to clean. I definitely caught a lot but kept losing the larger ones, only caught 2 or 3 that were 6lbs or better. Honestly it was too aggresive of a bite for me  , couldn't wait as long to set the hook or your bait would be gone. Never went 10 seconds without a bite and usually would get hits right away. Just a great day. This was my dad's first real trip for tog and now I'm sure that he is spoiled for life. I made a bunch of 8oz sinkers last night and didn't use any of them. I even checked the lines for fray and there was none. Was just too easy today.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Wow!!*

Great job guys!! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

way to go guys!!


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*I'm gone a die with tog*

I'm really want to go MS TOG TRIP on 1-2,
but i got avian flu   (runny nose all day!) I'm gone a die with tog.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brian, just take a 1/4 shot of a nyquil
bottle, not that cherry flavored garbage, 
the original flavor....that will hook you 
right up....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!!*

Awesom trip. Great catch!!!


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*I got nyquil today*

thanks,





Talapia said:


> Brian, just take a 1/4 shot of a nyquil
> bottle, not that cherry flavored garbage,
> the original flavor....that will hook you
> right up....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

is tog limit same for DE and MD?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The MD limit is 5 per person at 14" all year
except for Dec which is closed.

DE is 10 per person with a 14" limit
except for Apr - Jul which is 3 per person
at 15".


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*I booked MS TOG TRIP ON 1/2*

I know, I'm crazy. I'm gone a drink this nyquil all bottle tonight then what.:--| 
Sunday, I will try that rock crab again.


----------

